# TEAM TCA fundraiser the Cancer Society / South Arkansas Sound Off Tour USACI April 24



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Mods, this post has been approved by Anthony.
Thanks DIYMA for allowing us to post this!*

*Raffles will start as early as next week*​
*Definitive Audio Designs and USACi present
South Arkansas Sound off Tour 2010
TC AUDIO
USACi DOUBLE POINT SHOW
Date April 24, 2010
Time to be announced.
Location: Fordyce Arkansas
Come join us for the Fordyce on the Cotton Belt Festival
Let over 10,000 people enjoy Car Audio with you!*

Help us raise money for Life Striders American Cancer Society Relay for Life;
Sponsored by Team TCA of TC Audio Benton Arkansas.
Team TCA will donate all proceeds raised by raffle’s to the Dallas County Relay for Life - Life Striders
We will also gladly take donations from anyone that does not want to enter the raffle. We can also provide Cancer Society tax forms if you decide to donate.
We will also put your donations and donations for the raffle tickets in someone’s name if you would like, and a luminary will be placed in their name. We will need to know if the luminary needs to be placed in honor or memory of that person. The Luminary will be placed on the to be announced Relay for Life Walk.​




1.	Rules for the Raffle
a. You must have at least 50 posts before you can purchase a raffle ticket.
b.	You must be 18 years of age!
c.	You have to pay shipping on the item.
d.	You have to agree to any terms we post.
e.	We reserve the right to void a raffle winner.



----------Things you should know about the raffle.
a.	Raffle ticket cost is $10.00 for any of the raffles.
b.	We will allow up to 100 tickets on each raffle. 
c.	A typical raffle drawing will take place. Each raffle drawing will pertain to numbers in a range to be determined. You will be given the next ticket number in that book as payment comes in.
d.	Raffle payments will be made to PAYPAL.
e.	Drawing will be held on April 23, 2010. Winners will be notified no later than April 26, 2010. 
f.	Team TCA, TC Audio, USACi, Diyma, Cancer Society, Donator’s, or any other person in this fund raising raffle cannot and will not be held responsible for any problems. 
g.	If you purchase a raffle ticket you will assume all risk.
h.	Absolutely NO REFUNDS!!!!!!! This is a charity raffle!!!!!

----------Things you have to do!
a.	Send your paypal payment to [email protected]
b.	Your Name
c.	Your Screen Name
d.	The Raffle you want to donate to.
e.	Your email address.	
f. Phone Number
g.	Full address
h.	*A person you would like to donate your purchase to, if it applies. We will need to know if it is in honor or memory of that person.*
i.	Additional money you would like to donate, please add this to your total amount. Please specify if you are adding to the donation.​
*
All Proceeds will be donated to the Dallas County Relay for Life - Life Striders American Cancer Society*

I reserve the rights to modify this post as needed with updates and any important changes. I reserve the rights to modify the raffle as needed.
*
PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT ME VIA PM. Please email me at the above email.*​


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: TEAM TCA Raffle for the Cancer Society / South Arkansas Sound Off Tour USACI Apri*

Nice to see an event practically in my backyard. Will try to be there.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: TEAM TCA Raffle for the Cancer Society / South Arkansas Sound Off Tour USACI Apri*

Hope you can make it. And don’t forget; be looking out for the raffles that are coming up. They will benefit a very good cause.




MaxPowers said:


> Nice to see an event practically in my backyard. Will try to be there.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: TEAM TCA Raffle for the Cancer Society / South Arkansas Sound Off Tour USACI Apri*

I would like to thank Anthony for donating products for the raffle. I will post the second skin audio raffle in a couple of days.

Anthony it is one thing to donate for a raffle, but it is something else to donate for such a wonderful cause!

You are the man!

Thanks so much from Team TCA!


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: TEAM TCA Raffle for the Cancer Society / South Arkansas Sound Off Tour USACI Apri*



MaxPowers said:


> Nice to see an event practically in my backyard. Will try to be there.


This is one of 6 shows that are coming to the South Ark area. I want to thank TC Audio for all there work on this event.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: TEAM TCA Raffle for the Cancer Society / South Arkansas Sound Off Tour USACI Apri*

Here is a list of shows in South Arkansas.

We should really have a good time with this.

Events

Hopefully USACi will have the dates posted soon.

I will also be making some changes on the raffle. Since raffles online are illegal and we take the chance of some douche bag turning us in; we will hold some form of silent raffle or giveaway in its place.

*Remember donations would be greatly appreciated.*



I want to say thanks to Scott with Hybrid Audio. He has donated 2 items in loving memory of his mother E. Joyce Buwalda (RIP June 2006) and father John Buwalda (RIP March 2003). 
Hybrid Audio Technologies Home


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: TEAM TCA Raffle for the Cancer Society / South Arkansas Sound Off Tour USACI Apri*

All the shows on the tour are listed on USACIs web site.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: TEAM TCA Raffle for the Cancer Society / South Arkansas Sound Off Tour USACI Apri*

TC called to let me know, I am stoked on this. Even if 10 cars show up it will be cool to have the 10,000 folks walking around to check it out. 



Don’t forget the cause we are trying to help on this folks!



$1, $2 or $30 it all goes to a good cause.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Take my money and put it to the cause, I don't need anything in return. Good luck raising a buttload of money.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be there. If the truck isn't ready we'll bring the wifeys Celica.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

What you doing to the truck?

Looking forward to seeing you their.




jkrob21 said:


> I'll be there. If the truck isn't ready we'll bring the wifeys Celica.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks atsaubrey! You have done a good deed!


atsaubrey said:


> Take my money and put it to the cause, I don't need anything in return. Good luck raising a buttload of money.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello everyone. It has been a couple of weeks since I posted anything on this. We have been ironing out final details for everything. 

We will also be supporting St. Jude’s with our donations.

So remember that all proceeds are going to the Relay for Life American Cancer Society and St. Jude’s. 

We have had 2 gracious members donate money for the cause so far. All forum members are encouraged to donate if you can. 

All donations can be sent to PayPal

lsacsrlteamtca tds.net

We have also had some very generous donations from Second Skin Audio, Hybrid Audio, Madisound, and others. Unfortunately we will not be able to do an online raffle. If you will be in Arkansas at the show you can purchase as many tickets as you would like @ $1.00 each. We will be doing an auction for some of the items to cover the online aspect.


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

The Tc Audio guys have put alot of time in this show so come show your support. Also I am also offering 2 special awards at the final event of the tour. One BOS and one Peoples Choice. To qualify for the awards you must attend at least 3 of the regular events and the final. Points will be earned at each event the one with the most points wins. If these shows do well we can offer more shows in the future. Check out tcaudio.net for a complete listing of shows. First show on the tour is March 28 in Little Rock at Music Mart.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

babyhauler said:


> First show on the tour is March 28 in Little Rock at Music Mart.


Where is Music Mart located now? It hasn't been at 12th and University for quite some time now.

Nevermind, just looked it up. Perfect location too...the locals know what I'm talkin about


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Chris,
You really should try out the USAC thing. I think you would have a good time.
I will PM you some time; to chat. I have been so busy I have not been on the forum much. 

Cya bud.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Where is Music Mart located now? It hasn't been at 12th and University for quite some time now.
> 
> Nevermind, just looked it up. Perfect location too...the locals know what I'm talkin about


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

James we need to thank you for what you are doing also. 

Everyone should come show their support at all of the South Arkansas Sound Off Tour shows!

It is going to be a blast.




babyhauler said:


> The Tc Audio guys have put alot of time in this show so come show your support. Also I am also offering 2 special awards at the final event of the tour. One BOS and one Peoples Choice. To qualify for the awards you must attend at least 3 of the regular events and the final. Points will be earned at each event the one with the most points wins. If these shows do well we can offer more shows in the future. Check out tcaudio.net for a complete listing of shows. First show on the tour is March 28 in Little Rock at Music Mart.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hot Springs show will be held at the airport. We will have special awards at this show for BOS Car Show, BOS SPL, BOS SQ, and BOS Marine Audio. 

Since we are located in a large boating communiity we have decided to include marine audio in the show. Bring your boats down and have fun with us. Bring your boat down for the weekend and throw it in the water. We'll have a blast.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

John that is a great idea on the marine. We will see you soon!_

_


jkrob21 said:


> The Hot Springs show will be held at the airport. We will have special awards at this show for BOS Car Show, BOS SPL, BOS SQ, and BOS Marine Audio.
> 
> Since we are located in a large boating communiity we have decided to include marine audio in the show. Bring your boats down and have fun with us. Bring your boat down for the weekend and throw it in the water. We'll have a blast.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

South Arkansas Sound Off Tour kicks off this weekend. First show is in Little Rock on Sunday

03/28/10 10:00 1 South Arkansas Soundoff Tour 2010 LITTLE ROCK AR 479-750-0505 FE+CS SP 1205 B S. University, Little Rock, 72204


----------



## mr.sagat (Apr 4, 2010)

I am going to attend the Fordyce Arkansas show. What does fe+cs mean? Will therer be a consumer spl comp? Or are there just going to be some serious systems doing demos?


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

fe+cs...full event plus car show. Hopefully we'll see some new faces! yes, there should be SPL folks competing and SQ folks as well. Should be cool. Saturday will rock.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll see you folks there!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

It is going to be a good time. If you buy a raffle ticket now your odds will be very good!! LOL.

April 24th and dont forget to get in the lot by 10:30. If you dont make it you will not be able to get in until 12 or so.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

The Fordyce show is one week away. Think of it is a get together but come compete. Help us raise some money for a good cause. We will take donations no matter how small are large they are. Come hang out with us and enjoy hanging out and the local festival. 


Location 
Corner of West 4th and Main
Fordyce Arkansas



Money donations can be sent to Paypal

[email protected]

Main and West 4th Fordyce Arkansas 71742 - Google Maps


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

Good work Jen. I hope your going to the May 2nd show. I'll be there.


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

IamMurph said:


> Good work Jen. I hope your going to the May 2nd show. I'll be there.


Tis not Jen. It is Abram. They share similar screen names. It makes things a little confusing.


----------



## IamMurph (Jan 12, 2009)

All these 8675309s look the same to me.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I will def be their.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been driving the Buick around a bit and will drive it to Fordyce...so, I gotta clean her up some. LOL...that's what a car is for though...right? I may talk Scotty into driving down too. We're going to Hallett Motorsports Park Wed....so if nothings broke...we'll all be good.


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there. I will actually be bringing the VW for this show.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

"Please note" 

in accordance to PayPal rules and state laws we will not be presenting any raffles online. We will not accept any money for any raffle. 
Again we have not presented online raffles, and will not present any!

Mods if you read this please replace the first post with the following

TEAM TCA Host USACi South Arkansas Sound-Off Tour 2010 sponsored by Definitive Audio Designs 

Fordyce Arkansas 
Corner of Main and West 4th.
April 24th 


Thanks


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## jkrob21 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a great time man! See you next weekend.


----------

